# Too many bikes, which one to choose?



## hammis (Jul 9, 2006)

I have been looking at the bikes at bikesdirect, and many seem to be excellent values. In fact there are so many good values, I am confused. 

I am 6'2", 235 (working to get to 215) and mostly mountain bike. I have a hardtail MB that I ride 4 - 9 miles a day during the week and 20 miles at least 1 day a weekend. The problem is that I live in Tampa, FL and the trails are not exactly close to me, so I think a road bike would help me get more miles in during the week and 1 addt'l day on the weekend.

I would like a bike that can be used for training, but would be a good fit for some low-level competition if I decided to go to that. With my size, and a budget between $600 and $1500, what bike would be a good fit? I previously had an old steel Peugeot NIce, that was not exactly comfortable to ride compared to today's bikes.

Thanks in advance for the help. By the way, I am really interested in the BD bikes, so please don't use this as a start to an argument as to their value vs. other brands.


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

To figure out the frame size you need to provide a lot more info. 

Best to go to some on-line fitting calculators first to get a rough idea of frame size, and then decide from there. 
http://www.coloradocyclist.com/bikefit/
www.wrenchscience.com


As far as BD bikes go, I agree they're good value. I would pick something not too expensive, with good strong wheels, and a wide gear range, especially if you're new to road bikes and a bit on the heavy side. Maybe the Vent Noire would be a good choice for example.


----------



## hammis (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks. I know I will need to do some additional info for fit. I am really looking for model suggestions.


----------



## tennis5 (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi Hammis...I am about your size...6'3.5" and was about 225-230...am down to 215 in the last 3 months. Anyway, I contacted Mike at BD and he directed me toward the steel Mercier Serpens...it may not look as cool as aluminum, but with our weight, it is sturdy and the ride is more comfy than the aluminum....obviously wont be as fast as aluminum and my bike weighed about 2 lbs more than the aluminum model would have. I really enjoy mine...you can read my review on the whole process...just put Mercier Serpens in the forum search tool. If you have any questions, let me know. Chris


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

I can attest to the quality of the Vent Noir since I have owned one for almost 2 years. That model is one of the best values IMHO. 

Either way, I don't think you can go wrong with any of the Moto line. the quality is very high and the value is unprecedented. Good luck.


----------



## denmikseb (Aug 7, 2005)

Florida - No hills to worry about, not a lot of wind if it's not storming. You don't really need wide gears or a real light bike, unless you might move somewhere else. Closer gearing would help in races, too.


----------

